# really new and starting out *



## kate28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi all 
im new to here.  i was wondering if anyone can help me?
we have been trying for 5yrs in total and had miscarrage 3.5yrs ago .  Since this time nothing has happened.  We have just this wek been to the GP who has sent me off for blood tests - not really sure what they are testing, will know more at end of week when i get the results.  my hubby has also got to have a blood test and spem test.  the doctor has advised that he thinks my hubby will have a low count as he is an alcoholic who has been in recovery for over 2 years now - but thats another story.
i was just wondering if someone could advise what the next stage would be after the results are back.
1 being if the results show there is a 'problem' with one of us
2 if they show nothing!
any help would be good 
thanks 
kate


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

and welcome to ff 

Glad you found us  you have come to the right place for support and understanding

I have added the links below for the starting out board which should help with your questions

have a look around 

 for your blood tests

love
suzie x

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=110.0


----------



## kate28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks will go and have a look round


----------



## *Sharon* (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Kate,

Sorry i don't have any answers for you hun, just wanted to say hi and welcome to ff i am also pretty new to this site but found it really helpful the girls on here are great  

Wishing you loads of luck  

Sharon x


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi, just wanted to say welcome to FF and good luck with any investigations/treatment  

xx


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## Polly Bee (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi Kate and welcome to ff 

Have a good read of the forum, you'll find out loads. This board is a great source of information.

It's likely your GP will refer you to a specialist depending on your blood test results.

Good luck  

Polly xx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hi Kate, welcome to Fertility friends. 

Sorry to hear things have not been happening for you after you loss a few years ago. 

The answer to most of your questions will depend on what (if anything) your tests find. The first thing they always check for is ovulation in you and sperm analysis in the male partner. If both these come back ok you may go for further tests to check your tubes are clear, whether you ovaries and uterus are healthy etc. It's probably not to assume anything until your test results come back - I am quite surprised that your doctor said what he did because, while alcohol can affect sperm quality, it's by no means a given that he'll automatically have a problem as a result - even if this was the case, sperm can recover with abstinence anyway.

I will leave you some links that I hope you will find useful:

*What Every New Member Needs To Know ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Words, Meanings & Jargon ~ *CLICK HERE

*FERTILITY INFO GUIDES ~ *CLICK HERE

*Starting out & Diagnosis ~ *CLICK HERE

*Girl & Boy talk - Community board ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

We also have a newbie night in the chat room every week (*tonight at 8pm*), where you can meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.

Wishing you lots of luck. 

C~x


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi hun,

Welcome to Fertility Friends, This site is fantastic for support, information and friendship  

Good luck on your journey

Huggles
Nikki


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hiya just wanted to say welcome to FF 

Love Saila xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF  Kate 

Wishing you Friendship  &    


If you need any help just ask! 
~Dizzi~


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic place full of advice and support and i wish you loads of luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------



## kate28 (Jan 22, 2008)

What a week!
2 weeks ago we started our investigation test with the GP.   I found this site and got some good advice 
A week ago i found out that i was already preg, and almost felt a fraud for joining here
Sunday i had a pain on my side, and slight blood loss.
Had more blood tests and repeated them today, have had it confirmed that i have miscarried again! 
We are both gutted, i always kinda thought that it wouldn't happen twice.
I have to wait now to see if the 'baby' makes its own way out or on monday i will have to have it removed by DNC i didn't have this last time anyone know what it involves?

thanks 

Kate


----------



## mummyclaire (Sep 17, 2007)

Just wanted to send you a


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Oh Kate, I am so dreadfully sorry. 
What a terrible time you have had.

I have not had a D&C (I think the preferred term / procedure these days is ERPC) as I was "fortunate" enough not to need one when I m/c. However, I think you can find some information and support here:

*Pregnancy loss ~ *CLICK HERE

Can't believe how unlucky you have been. 

Take care.

C~x


----------

